# CSV category and job title



## ottongeke (Dec 14, 2015)

Dear All,

I got a CSV for 12 months as a Solar Physicist. Now I found employment at the physics department of a university in the Free State. I have a few questions on which I need help:

(1) My CSV says "to seek employment as a Solar Physicist". My employment contract says I am a Physics lecturer. And one of my job specifications says I am required to do research in my area of expertise, in addition to the usual teaching duties. Is everything in order here?

(2) On the VFS online form, I have selected the following fields:

*Application type: Temporary Residence Visa

Application subtype: TRV - Renewal Visa

Application subtype category: Critical Skills Visa Section 19(1)

Location: Pretoria

Previous reference no. ??????????

Corporate visa no.: ???????????*

Question: What is "Previous reference no."?


----------

